# Calderdale Industrial Museum



## misfit (Jun 30, 2011)

Afternoon all  

Hope everyones well and stuff  

This is a report on the industrial museum in Halifax. Adjoining the world famous Piece hall, This building houses all sorts of hidden treasures. Artifact's inside include looms, old signage, lots of industrial porn for us nerds, steam engines. It also used to house the gibbet blade ([ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halifax_Gibbet[/ame]) before it shut and it was taken to another local museum.

History is coming from sources including my guide, various local sites and my grandma who used to work there. 


from a Calderdale website

" the Calderdale Industrial Museum which rumbles into life to offer a glimpse into the noisy, mechanical world of the working mill, all contribute to the reshaping of Halifax's image. So, too, do the retired Judge James Pickles, Prince Charles and Britain's biggest building society."

It shut getting on for 7 or so years ago. 

Theres an ongoing campaign with meetings regularly about the re-opening of this place as well as several letters a year to the local rag requesting it to be opened etc. 

http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/com...tart_by_reopening_industrial_museum_1_3336317

http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/com...et_industrial_museum_1_3177784?commentssort=1

According to my guide several high street stores have looked round this place but rejected it because its too small which is good, cos the stuff in there could still be saved.

The Tourist information are normally getting hit up about this several times a month and my grandma normally used to get three or four and keep them on the phone for hours about it. 

In its opening time it had a steam engine in the bottom (veiwable) that the staff were all trained to fire up at any point, so if you came and things werent running, it could all be fired up and you'd be as happy as larry. 

Cheers to CMBC for letting me trundle round

oh yeah, first time out with manual focus 


















































































Big up to:
- Geoff, My guide, you were brilliant and a great source of info, cheers again
- Lynn, My Best Friends Mum for contact details and generally being great..Still owe you that shot
- Grandma, For History and letting us wander round this place every saturday as children.
-Sarah, Your clungy and you have a cool mum. 


Thanks to all above and Calderdale Metropolitan Borough Council for not being as bad as everyone makes out  

Hope the pics are ok, few more on PB.. http://s1129.photobucket.com/albums/m514/MisfitExplorer/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ24 page two onwards  

Cheers Guys

Misfit


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 30, 2011)

That must be really interesting to have a wander around...would be great if it was started up again. Love the Mackintosh's stained glass window.


----------



## misfit (Jul 1, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> That must be really interesting to have a wander around...would be great if it was started up again. Love the Mackintosh's stained glass window.



Thanks Foxy


----------



## krela (Jul 1, 2011)

Seems a shame that it's just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 1, 2011)

Clungy?

Lush place n pics.


----------



## smiler (Jul 1, 2011)

Brilliant, Thanks.


----------



## misfit (Jul 1, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Clungy?



means fit, shes my best friend so im allowed to say stuff like that  I forgot that was on there os i just copied the post and coding  sorry  

cheers for the great comments folks


----------

